# Life in Sydney/Melbourne post MBA as a foreign



## pcduks (Apr 25, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I am considering applying to an MBA (MBS or ASGM) in Australia along with my wife and would love to have your thoughts/inputs/comments on whether this idea makes sense or not.

Bellow more color on my situation.

Goal:
+ To land a job in either the tech or management consulting industry and settle down in Australia

Why Australia:
+ Perfect mix of lifestyle, weather (very important for Brazilians, believe me!) and quality of life 
+ Greater chances of a good scholarship
+ Greater acceptance chances for my wife when compared to other options such as top B schools in the US

My background: 
+ Brazilian, 27 years old
+ Engineering Degree
+ 2 yrs as a BA at McKinsey
+ 1 yr in Sales Strategy at Linkedin (current job)

Thanks and best,

Pedro


----------

